# Lost: Lotus PFD near Poudre



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Terry, I think I boated Richland Cr with you last year (were you in an open boat?) Anyway, I'm in Ft Collins but I'll be driving back to Little Rock in about a month, so if anyone finds the PFD I can probably shuttle it for you. Just let me know...Drew J. 5012477389


----------



## Missouri Boater (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks Drew. Yes, I was paddling an Ocoee. Was that upper or lower Richland? Anyway, I'm already wishing I was back on the Poudre. Enjoy it while you can.

Terry


----------

